
Mistaken machine translations of 'ribbit' (2018) - mjn
http://www.kmjn.org/notes/google_translates_ribbit.html
======
ariehkovler
Animal sounds in different languages are weird in the first place.

Ducks go "Quack" in English, but "Coin" in French (sounds more like "kwan"),
"mac" in Romanian and "rap" in Danish.

Horses go "vrink" in Danish and "gnagg" in Swedish.

And as for frogs... [https://static.boredpanda.com/blog/wp-
content/uuuploads/anim...](https://static.boredpanda.com/blog/wp-
content/uuuploads/animal-sounds-in-different-languages-james-chapman/animal-
sounds-in-different-languages-james-chapman-10.jpg)

~~~
seanmcdirmid
Ducks go gua in Chinese. My bilingual toddler gets confused between English
quack and Chinese gua.

------
conmarap
Greek has funny animal noises. Dog: γάβ (yav - but pronounce the y as yearn).
Chicken: πάκ πάκ πάκ (pak pak pak). Bird in general: τσίου (tsiou - pronounced
kind of like chew).

------
smnra
deepl is much better than Google Translate.

~~~
yorwba
Not in this case. Using "The frog croaks 'ribbit'." as an example sentence [0]
with contextual clues, I only got translations that, when translated back,
yielded either "rib", "rabbit" or "ribbon".

[0]
[https://tatoeba.org/eng/sentences/show/7137639](https://tatoeba.org/eng/sentences/show/7137639)

